# Looking Aust grain specs for adding into brew software



## Ducatiboy stu (19/7/14)

Now that that im back into it, I am looking for grain specs for Australian malts like BB, JW etc

I am playing with Brewtarget in Linux, but it has a fairly limited grain inventory so I need to add the Aust spec grains

Have also managed to fire up an old copy of Promash in wine, and much to my joy, all my old recipies are in there.


----------



## Lemon (20/7/14)

Stu,
If you go to cryer malt's website they have a link to those brands they supply. Each of these have standard analyses that you could use.

Lemon


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/7/14)

Ok...got BB specs..

Now need JW specs


----------



## kenlock (20/7/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Ok...got BB specs..
> 
> Now need JW specs


Bintani website. Joe White and they also have links to Simpsons, Best Malz and Briess here


----------

